# Need advice on charitable giving



## Susan777 (Dec 11, 2019)

After many years of giving to my current overseas ministry I’ve decided to look at other organizations. I’m interested in several areas and would appreciate any recommendations PB folks might have.

1. Theological education for indigenous pastors.
2. Financial support for same.
3. Support for widows/orphans and others suffering persecution.

I know that no one single organization covers all these areas and that’s fine. I’m not meaning to sound like Melissa Gates here, I just want to find solid groups who value frugality and high ethics (there’s some reeeely bad players out there)


----------



## B.L. (Dec 11, 2019)

HeartCry Missionary Society

From their website:

_The HeartCry Missionary Society began in 1988 in the country of Peru with a desire to aid indigenous or native missionaries so that they might reach their own peoples and establish biblical churches among them. Since then, the Lord has expanded our borders to include not only Latin America, but also Africa, Asia, Eurasia, Europe, and the Middle East.

The goal of our ministry is to facilitate the advancement of indigenous missionaries throughout the world. Our strategy consists of four primary components: financial support, theological training, Scripture and literature distribution, and the supply of any tool necessary to facilitate the completion of the Great Commission.

We currently support approximately 238 missionary families in 41 countries around the globe._​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 11, 2019)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 11, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> HeartCry Missionary Society
> 
> From their website:
> 
> ...



Heartcry supports several of the indigenous pastors that I work closely with, and I will vouch for both Heartcry and those men supported by them, who are often in extremely tough places of service.


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2019)

A gentleman in my Sunday School class regularly goes to [a muslim country in Africa] to train indigenous pastors. Part of the program is advising the pastors in setting up businesses so they can be self-supporting. So that would cover points 1 and 2. He works under the banner of the PCA and our congregation. But I don't know if there are any financial needs. If there is any interest, PM me and I'll get more info.


----------



## Susan777 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. They have been very helpful.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 11, 2019)

You might consider MERF for the Middle East: https://www.merf.org

Or COAH for Eastern Europe: https://www.coah.org


----------



## ZackF (Dec 11, 2019)

My PayPal account? 

Seriously, I’ve read nothing but good things about HeartCry. I’m now curious about those Tyler mentioned.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 11, 2019)

Thirdmill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2019)

Do you have access to information about World Witness (ARP Church mission org)? A lot of the information is not publicly available for reasons of wisdom, but having met several folks involved I would recommend looking into MT3 with World Witness regarding your first two points.

I also second the recommendation of Third Millennium Ministries which is approaching this problem in a different, but I believe still beneficial, way.


----------

